# My mohair yarn



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Now that I have figured out how to use a different photohosting site 
(this has consumed too much of my day...)

I wanted to show you guys my new yarn.

This is Aurora's entire fleece spun up.


003 by Odinsneedles, on Flickr

I got 860 yards and it weighs 22 ounces.


544686_548843698464002_1810241204_n by Odinsneedles, on Flickr

Here is Aurora today, growing out some new fiber as I type. 


and this by Odinsneedles, on Flickr


----------



## Chaty (Apr 4, 2008)

Very very nice yarn you got there...


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

Drop spindle or wheel, you spin so nicely!!
Someday I hope I can spin so nice.


----------



## jersey girl (Nov 21, 2005)

It is beautiful!


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

I spun this out just pure goat hair with no blending or anything.
My thinking was that I wanted to see how it would actually draft, and how much yarn is actually on one of these goats. :teehee:
22 oz is a decent amount. There wasn't much waste. :shrug:
Of course I could have spun it waaay finer, but not w/ Annie. 
That wheel is happiest making worsted weight yarn.

By spending a week working on this, I have gained a basic knowledge of how they make that loopy yarn.
I had some "accidental boucle" going on with it a few times. :teehee:

Next, I am going to knit a couple swatches and see how much I can get them to felt down.
Doesn't that sound fun? :grin:


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

When I first started hanging out in this forum, I would never in a million years have guessed 
that I would be owning fiber animals, shearing them myself, and making my own yarn.


So consider this fair warning to any newbies reading here. :angel:


----------



## Shazza (Nov 20, 2004)

Your Angora looks lovely...it looks a lovely soft fleece....it will felt very easily....it makes gorgeous knitted and felted Teddy Bears.  I am going to have to get some more Angoras...I used to breed colored ones, of course lol.


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

I used to have horses. Got rid of them when my leg got bad. Swore to myself no more 4-legged animals. The corral is still up.

I swore I wouldnt get a spinning wheel :hysterical:

I keep reminding myself that goats and sheep probably wouldnt like the desert, my leg is still bad, and there is no such thing as free wool/goat hair,
as someone has to feed and care for the things.

Crossing my fingers and hoping that works ound:


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

ooooooooooohhhhh........ awwwwwwwww !! 

That is a FANTASTIC accomplishment !! Cant wait to see it felted up !! She looks like she has a GREAT personality !!!

..... can't see as I'd have sheep here on 2 acres in the RAIN  ....but I can dream !!


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

gone-a-milkin said:


> When I first started hanging out in this forum, I would never in a million years have guessed
> that I would be owning fiber animals, shearing them myself, and making my own yarn.
> 
> 
> So consider this fair warning to any newbies reading here. :angel:


I second this! Wow. Great yarn. 

I will not buy an angora...I will not buy an angora....I will NOT......


----------



## TJN66 (Aug 29, 2004)

That is some pretty yarn!!!


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Shazza, I do have 2 fading blacks.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

I must say that I am really enjoying my Angora goats.
They are not super needy. They are really little; for goats.
That fiber is quite exquisite and does justify all sorts of special treats and snuggles.
The kids especially are even cuter than regular goats.

I cut all their fiber off all by myself with a pair of handshears. 
It wasn't even that difficult to do. 

I keep my 3 in a half acre brushy wash pasture. :teehee:


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

GAM - that is super gorgeous! Is it a single or 2 ply? Can't tell in the pic. Sure does look scrumptious!

And - also for any newbies out there ----- resistance is futile! 
LOL!

I know, cause now I have 3 sheep and 3 alpaca.....sure would love an angora goat or three. Who needs milk goats anyways???


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

gone-a-milkin said:


> So consider this fair warning to any newbies reading here. :angel:


Fair warning indeed!! We are the epitome of enabling!! 



Pearl B said:


> I keep reminding myself that goats and sheep probably wouldnt like the desert, my leg is still bad, and there is no such thing as free wool/goat hair,
> as someone has to feed and care for the things.
> 
> Crossing my fingers and hoping that works ound:


This is what I keep telling myself ... not only feed & care, but to harvest the wool ... and then you're 'stuck' with just that wool



Miz Mary said:


> ooooooooooohhhhh........ awwwwwwwww !!


This was my first thought!!!



Callieslamb said:


> I will not buy an angora...I will not buy an angora....I will NOT......


This was my 2nd thought!!!


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

mamajohnson said:


> GAM - that is super gorgeous! Is it a single or 2 ply? Can't tell in the pic. Sure does look scrumptious!


It is 2 ply. I need to get better detailed pics of the spinning work. 
It is hilarious. I crack myself up when I let go and spin sorta lumpy freestyle like this.
So many times I had to tell myself "It doesnt matter, this is for felting." 
The overall effect of the skeins is quite nice, but I know it will make the fuzziest felted fabric.

This is fiber from a 4 year old doe. I didnt even separate every bit of the beard area.
Angoras have massive beards. The lower half of their neck wool is really quite grisly.
The hardest part to shear on them is the neck.

I am learning so much. :teehee:


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

MLF,

We get 40mph winds out here. Its biting cold in the winter. I so do not miss tending animals in that.

Buying fiber off the net is a bargain!

GAM, Aurora is a cute goat though!!


----------



## MDKatie (Dec 13, 2010)

Beautiful yarn and great job spinning it!!!!! I would love an Angora goat some time!!


----------



## DragonFlyFarm (Oct 12, 2012)

Very nice GAM! And Miss Aurora is too stinkin cute!


----------



## bergere (May 11, 2002)

That is some beautiful Yarn!!


----------



## canadiangirl (Jul 25, 2004)

Beautiful, I just want to stroke it lol. Hmmm angora goats hmmmm.... haha


----------



## PKBoo (Apr 10, 2008)

GAM that yarn is just luscious! It's so shiny - I love the way it looks! 

Can't wait to see what you knit up with it (or what color it becomes  )


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

gone-a-milkin said:


> I keep my 3 in a half acre brushy wash pasture. :teehee:


ohhhhhhh ...... now I just need fencing and an LGD !!


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Today I took the little 60 yard skein and knit this swatch on size 11 needles.

Then I wet felted it by hand for awhile and this is what it did.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

I am thinking of making a pair of felted boots from this yarn, but I needed to 'see for myself' how easy it will shrink down.
The answer is VERY easily. 

I also wanted to point out how much more it sucks in side-to-side with garter stitch. 
That has been my experience w/ felting so far.
In garter stitch things tend to shrink inward from the sides more, but with stockinette I have seen more top-to-bottom shrinking.

Next I am going to dye these skeins. :teehee:


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

This is very cool.

Carry on!


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

GAM, when you are FULLING these swatches (either garter or stockinette), are you rubbing side to side, up and down, both??

I've experienced that the direction you FULL makes a big difference in the way it shrinks down.

Yes, I am stepping in for WIHH and reminding you that after you create a fabric, be it knit, crochet, woven, that you are FULLING the fabric, NOT FELTING it. :bowtie:


:teehee:


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Okay Cyndi. 

When you are holding a garment in your hands that has been bashed around and shrunken, do you call it a pair of "fulled' boots? or are they felted?
I have seen it both ways and I am holding to my terminology. 
"Felted" is absolutely acceptable verbage in modern language. 
Feel free to prove me wrong. I have done my research.

I scrubbed this wool north, south east and west.
Honestly I have had the same results repeatedly whether I did it manually or with the washing machine.
Garter stitch has the purl bumps on both sides. Those catch the fibers and suck it in from the sides.
When I do a stockinette stitch piece of felt all the purl bumps are on one side and they lash to eachother and pull the fabric in the direction it was knit in.(south to north)

I will wait for WIHH to come and correct my verbage. 
She can back it up with videos from famous fiber artists maybe. :teehee:


<drums fingers and waits for the early A.M. postings.....>


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Here,here, filled is the shrinking process of a fabric (knitted, woven, crocheted,...). Felting is the shrinking process of the fibers/fluff. I think it is mostly, or began as a weaving term, since it s the finishing step to most weaving projects.

Yes, we know what you mean GAM, of course we do . But I think it is good to let the newer people know there is a difference and what that difference is. In today's world the terms seem interchangeable in most circles. Why do you think when I use terms like this, that can have multiple meanings I write them like this; fulling/felting. You get more and for your buck and few will come along and correct you :icecream:

I don't think anyone is picking on YOU. Don't feel bad, I get it all the time


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Okay, from now on I will use the combined term fulled/felted.
Then everyone will be happy, right?

I do want to try some wet felting with this fiber (unknit/unspun) at some point.
I have never made any large sheets of felt before.
Mohair is such a strong fiber that I can see using it it to make some heavy use type of garments that would last a long time.


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

gone-a-milkin said:


> Okay, from now on I will use the combined term fulled/felted.
> Then everyone will be happy, right?


No.

Those two terms used in conjunction with "mohair" just depress me. :indif:

Mohair was meant to be lofty and magical, see.

I have restrained myself monumentally for the duration of this thread, thus far, but, suffice it to say that I am jealous, GAM.

Those skeins look, umm, divine.

(to say the least)










:sob:


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Not all mohair is wonderfully next to skin soft.
This particular animal has less than exemplary lock structure too.
Since I have her in the yard though, I am determined to find a use for her fiber.
It is pretty and lustrous, but really it is not 'soft'.


Now Reggie, HE has the divinely fluffy curly locks that you can blissfully wrap around your neck. 
I wanted to spin up the lesser quality mohair first, to hopefully improve my technique before I spin his.


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

I have experienced both, and agree completely. 

I like the tough stuff for my rugged outdoor hoodies.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

If you have a courser Mohair that you wan to soften up you can blend it with Angora (rabbit) and it will make a beautiful firm and soft felt. Both of the Angoras felt beautifully, one makes a softer felt that the other but both felt fast and firm. Felt at about the same rate. GAM would you like some book recommendations on wet felting? You can do some amazing things with it. I will warm you that your hand will get totally trashed, more than they already are from the farm  You make find it irritates you since the wet fibers will stick to your hand and skin tags, and cuticles, not unlike silk but it will be wet. You know how when you wash your dog and the fur that is shedding sticks to you hands as you wash them? Like that . I have several books I can give you the titles and isbn#s to if you wan them. Maybe your library can get them via inter library loan.

I love wet felting, it is messy and fun but it does reak havoc on your hands. I could send you some fine rubber gloves like they use in the doctors office. I have access to a lot of them in lots of sizes . Don't ask how


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Aww, thanks.  

It may be a while before I really explore wet felting. 
It seems like an OUTDOOR project to me. Maybe after I do the springtime shearing on these goats?

I already had that ouchy hands experience just fulling this swatch. 
I am going to let the washing machine do most of the work from now on.
My career choice provides me w/ access to all the non-sterile industrial grade rubber gloves I could ever need too. 
The thing is to remember to put them on before you get started.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Here is how my colors came out.
They are not really that bright. 
I think it is the fading low sunlight making them seem gleamy.


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

I like how the colors came out on your yarn!! Thats my next step learning to dye.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

gone-a-milkin said:


> When you are holding a garment in your hands that has been bashed around and shrunken, do you call it a pair of "fulled' boots? or are they felted?


I called them fulled boots, so someone like WIHH doesn't come along and correct me. :hair

Granddarling is here :nanner: ... and is an early morning riser!


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Okay then, I will call them fulled boots (despite what the pattern says)
just for you guys. 

In my perfect world I would be an early riser too, but that requires the early-to-bed part in order to work correctly.
It isn't the way my life is scheduled right now. 

Have fun with your little Punky girl.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

GAM what pattern are you using? Did you post a link?

I like your dye job. I'm used to seeing mohair in jewel tones but I like the more muted colors.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

I think I am going to wing the pattern actually. :teehee:
There are some Alpine boots Ravelry: Alpine Boot Slippers (AC-81) pattern by Bev Galeskas ,
but they are worked flat which I am not going to do. 
Also, I am not interested in the eyelash yarn parts on those.

I will likely do a variation of the slipper pattern I have worked so many times already
Ravelry: Angie's Short-Row Slippers pattern by Lara Neel
but with taller legs, like the Alpine boots.

I chose these colors because even though I love jewel tones, they would be a sort of weird choice for footwear. 
I will wear them more if they are less bright. 

My yarn is all dry now.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

I dont remember if I showed you guys the last pair of slippers I made.
They are on my feet right now. :teehee:

I am so thrilled with the idea of FULLED slippers that I cant get enough of making them.


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

Your slippers are so groovy !! I have a pair drying , then I'll post them !! 
The colors you chose are very pretty ! They compliment each other so well !! DO you have a project in mind for it yet ?


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

GAM when you make these are you using the recommended #13? What changes have you made, did you keep notes?


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

I dont have any size 13's. 
I use 10's and 11's.
My notes are NOT a pattern, but yes I do keep track of things I do differently.
Also, I work them at the same time so they both sort of match. :teehee:

Miz Mary, the project i9dea is in post 44. Cant wait to see your slippers!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Okay, and what size yarn did you use, approx. I think the pattern calls for bulky? Can you share some of the changes you made, sizing, etc....? Please


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

The tops (bad pic), but that is the 'short row' tops from the pattern.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Then you pick up and cast on to get going all the way around the foot.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Then you work the bottom of the foot from the heel forward, doing some increases as you get closer to the widest part of your foot. 
One slipper bottom is done, the other I have just started.
I am only working on the dpn, taking a stitch from the circ w/ each row.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

This is where I got sort of creative.
I have picked up 16 stitches from each side of the foot, but I dont know how I am going to 
attach the boot 'chimneys' to the top of the feet.
So I just cast on 16 more stitches and started in the round.
The needle closest to the top of the foot is just floating.
I guess I will sew those down somehow later?

I knew I wanted to do some simple colorwork so I made it a number divisible by 4.
Lots of cool things you can do with 4's.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Thank you for posting this. I was having a hard time visualizing how that pattern worked after reading it. This helps me a lot to see how it shapes up.

Those are going to be so warm!


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

And this is where they are right now. 
I have to go cook supper.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

LOVE these


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

Thanks Gam!! Those are nice!


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

This is after the first little bit of fulling.
The tops are still not attached to the chimneys,
I am making some inserts for the bottom of the feet and
thought it might be easier to get them placed properly if they were starting to shrink a bit.
Also easier to sew those in with leaving them open. At least that is my thinking.

Right now I am thinking of different types of soles I could sew on the bottom.
Leaning towards using a pair of Reef flip flops, with mods. :teehee:


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Interesting! I like watching your mind work GAM . I'm making a pair of slippers too but I'm thinking of getting some paint on carpet backing to put on the bottoms for a form of protection for them. I have carpet here so slipping isn't an issue for me. But, I often go outside in the elements with my slippers on.

How are you making the inserts? Somewhere I found directions for inserts and now I can't remember where and if I ever bookmarked it


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

I made these sort of 'footbeds' and sewed them into the inside, just loosely with a whipstitch.

Here they are all stitched up and ready for the washing machine....


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Oh my gosh, are you ready for this?
















Aurora angora boots by Odinsneedles, on Flickr



Aurora angora boots by Odinsneedles, on Flickr


They might need a bit of a haircut. :teehee:


----------



## Falls-Acre (May 13, 2009)

Whoa! Those are the fuzziest boots I've ever laid my eyes upon!!!


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

I know it! 

I am absolutely in love with them. 
Goodness gracious are they ever thick and strong too.
Now I need to puzzle out the soles (and wait for them to dry).


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Love!!!!!


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

Those are wonderful!! You did a really nice job with those. I bet they will be warm as can be as well. I really like the where you used the blue too. Nice creation Gam!!


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

I love the fuzziness!


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Thanks WIHH. 

Did you have any idea they would full out to that degree of fuzziness? Because I was pretty surprised, myself. LOL


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

WOW!!!! Those are AWESOME!!!


----------



## RedDirt Cowgirl (Sep 21, 2010)

Gawdamighty, those are the most fabulous boots imaginable! Dr. Seuss couldn't have dreamed up anything nicer - they could star in their own movie! You always amaze and inspire us, GAM...:bow:


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

gone-a-milkin said:


> They might need a bit of a haircut. :teehee:


_*Don't......you......dare.........*_ 












:bow:


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Yep, I knew they would be super fuzzy. I'm actually surprised it took until the final wash to get that way. They really are awesome.

Is the Mohair very coarse? I know the older they get the coarser their hair tends to get. They really are pretty wonderful


----------



## RedDirt Cowgirl (Sep 21, 2010)

Ooooh, like Forerunner sez - I bet they will develop a shaggy glory as you wear them.


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

gone-a-milkin said:


> I dont remember if I showed you guys the last pair of slippers I made.
> They are on my feet right now. :teehee:
> 
> I am so thrilled with the idea of FULLED slippers that I cant get enough of making them.


What beautiful yarn and great hand work! I just love those slippers and the boots! I have not spun yarn before but sure do admire that work others like you have done... How rewarding it must be to raise the animal, harvest the fleece, spin the yarn and then make the slippers and other projects...my goodness, take a bow!


----------



## RedDirt Cowgirl (Sep 21, 2010)

Hrmmm, maybe Bigfoot has that thang goin' on...


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

You guys are so funny. 

I am not giving them a haircut so dont worry.Even my DH agrees they should stay fuzzy.
Can you imagine how amazing they feel on your feet?
You dont even need socks. :dance:

I guess I know what this particular fleece is good for now. 
Even a pair of smaller slippers (like the tan pair) would be pretty amazing in this yarn.

I scrubbed up my flipflops and stood the boots on them, perfect fit. 
Now I just need to carve a groove in the bottoms of the rubber and poke the holes to stitch through.


----------



## PKBoo (Apr 10, 2008)

Wow GAM - just WOW!

I don't even have the words to describe how incredibly awesome they are! :bow::bow:

You could so sell them on etsy... they would give uggs a run for the money! http://www.uggaustralia.com/womens-...wvar_1875_color=SNA&start=47&cgid=women-boots

Yours are SOOOO much cooler!

Maybe you could give up your night job haha!

WOW - I LOVE THEM!!!!!


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Okay, confession time. 
I put these things on my feet tonight after a bath.
The reasoning was so I could get any lumpy spots worked out of the footbeds before I put the soles on. 
Sort of get them more 'form fitted' before I do permanent sewing.

Well it is 65* in here and I lasted exactly 45 minutes before my feet were just pulsing with being overheated. 
Now I know why those goats just lay around in the shade all summer. 

Holy smoking slippers, Batman!
These are Arctic-rated footgear. :teehee:


----------



## PKBoo (Apr 10, 2008)

gone-a-milkin said:


> Holy smoking slippers, Batman!
> These are Arctic-rated footgear. :teehee:


Yup - definitely Ugg competition! Do you know how many cold-footed people are out there? :run:


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

GAM I think since they are so warm you need to send them to someone is the far northern reaches. We have at least 3 maybe for people on this forum I can think of who would get good use out of them


----------



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

gone-a-milkin said:


> Okay, confession time.
> I put these things on my feet tonight after a bath.
> The reasoning was so I could get any lumpy spots worked out of the footbeds before I put the soles on.
> Sort of get them more 'form fitted' before I do permanent sewing.
> ...


Oh, love it! Beautiful work, hope I can get a pair from you somehow, sometime, someway? I know I couldn't begin to afford it, but can dream and hope to barter with you somedayyyyyy in the future... My feet are in lust :rock:


----------



## betty modin (May 15, 2002)

Miz Mary, I keep 6 shetlands in the 'all this rain' in Oregon! It can be very addicting...those little woolies are so sweet and wonderful.
betty


----------



## JanetJ (Aug 19, 2002)

Very pretty yarn. The last mohair yarn I spun up is currently on the little rigid-heddle loom being turned into a wide scarf. Mohair doesn't have memory the way wool and alpaca do, so I don't do socks or anything with it. if you're felting (fulling) it though, I guess memory doesn't matter.


----------



## InHisName (Jan 26, 2006)

Love your felted slippers! A great example of the whole homesteading forum- from animal to wonderful finished product. 
Here is your mohair question- have you tried spinning it lace weight worsted to see if it will still have the itch factor?


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Gorgeous!!

Glad to hear you won't be giving them a hair cut! The slippers I knit from Icelandic had quite the fuzziness also. Now, a few years (washings/wearings) later they have lost much of it.


----------



## raccoon breath (Aug 5, 2010)

The slippers are awesome! I want some too but I want to make my own and have them turn out like yours  lol I love this thread (its become my favorite) and it got me all wound up about a month ago when I first saw those skeins of mohair. I raise a couple angora goats, dug out my stash of unprocessed mohair, and have been busy washing on and off ever since sore back allowing. I was raising the animals before I knew how to spin and shearings built up. I'm spinning now and even need a faster wheel but I have a stash like you wouldn't believe. I can't wait for all of my mohair to be in pretty skeins just waiting to be made into slippers.  I've haven't heard of making both slippers at the same time but that's a perfect idea. I have a mistake bin with odd ball gloves and slippers that aren't identical.


----------

